# Was kostet ne &quot;simple&quot; Website...?



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

Ich finde nur so "Webdsign: wir entwicklen ihren Konzepte für ihre coorporate-Ziele bezüglich Ihrer kundenorientierten Marketingziele"-Fimen, die 1500€ nehmen... Was aber würde ne "simple" Website kosten, ohne Java, ohne Gästebuch,ohne Spielereien, aber durchaus mit Fotos und mit ansprechendem Layout...?

Die Frage stelle ich, da meine Mutter mir jemand vermitteln kann, der 500€ zahlen würde für eine "vereins"-homepage eines Segelclubs mit 15-20 Mitgliedern, also nix großes. Und ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das viel vor 


ps: ich muss das impressum usw. aber nicht verantworten, oder?


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. Februar 2008)

http://www.projet2001.de/web/lstg/webpreis.html

Überlege doch mal wenn Du ein handwerker wärst und einen bestimmten Stundensatz hast. Das multipliziert mit der Zeit die Du investiert wird sicherlich in dem Bereich von 300-500 Euro liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

EmmasPapa am 20.02.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.projet2001.de/web/lstg/webpreis.html
> 
> Überlege doch mal wenn Du ein handwerker wärst und einen bestimmten Stundensatz hast. Das multipliziert mit der Zeit die Du investiert wird sicherlich in dem Bereich von 300-500 Euro liegen.




schon klar, aber ich bin kein handwerker, von dem geld geht NULL ab für irgendwelche steuer usw., und die inhalte an sich mach ich ja gar nicht, d.h. sobald die grundstrukur steht heißtes nur noch: copy&paste, checken, copy&paste...  daher versteh ich auch nicht, warum jede einzelen thm-site bei deinem rechner mehrfach gerechnet wird... ^^

mich wundert, dass derjenige nicht schon längst hemand gefunden hat, der es für 100€ macht oder so


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 20.02.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 20.02.2008 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



machs ihm für 250    und er ist glücklich


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin webdeisgner ... noch nicht ausgebildet, studium läuft ... und nehme für ne wirklich einfache Seite auch ca. 500€.

Allerdings kommt es halt wirklich drauf an was man haben will. Ne rein statische Seite (keine datenbank, kein gätebuch, kein cms etc) mit sagen wir mal maximal 10 Unterseiten, nem anständigem Layout wo alle Texte die drauf sollen schon digital vorliegen könnt man auch schon für 250€ machen.

Auch entscheidend ist bei vielen Webdesignern "WER" der Kunde ist. EIn einfache Seite für BMW würde gut 5000€ kosten wobei die gleiche seite für nen kleinen "1 mann buchladen" 500€ kosten würde. 

Das sind jetzt alles "theoretische" angaben. Das ist überall anders. Aber eine ->gute<- Seite kostet min. 500€.

Kein professioneller Designer nimmt weniger. Und wenn doch hält er es nicht lange auf dem Markt aus.

Hingegen wenn man jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt der schon mal was mit html und photoshop gemacht hat ist es wahrscheinlich das man schon für 50€ ne seite bekommt ... ob die quallität dann stimmt ist ne ganz andere Frage 

Nur so nebenbei: Der Stundensatz für einen voll ausgebildeten Designer beträgt ca. 72€ ... klingt mehr als es ist, da die meisten designer selbstständig sind geht da ne ganze menge geld für andere sachen drauf die man als "angestellter" nicht brauch.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Februar 2008)

Einfach selber machen - Mit diversen Freeware Website-Editoren kein Problem solange man keine eigenen Vorlagen verwenden will brauch man nicht mal HTML Kenntnisse.

Und das Gute daran ist, dass man den Inhalt selber erweitern kann (News, neue Bilder etc..)

BuddyW z.B.
http://www.buddyw.de/details_free.html


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 20.02.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde nur so "Webdsign: wir entwicklen ihren Konzepte für ihre coorporate-Ziele bezüglich Ihrer kundenorientierten Marketingziele"-Fimen, die 1500€ nehmen... Was aber würde ne "simple" Website kosten, ohne Java, ohne Gästebuch,ohne Spielereien, aber durchaus mit Fotos und mit ansprechendem Layout...?
> 
> Die Frage stelle ich, da meine Mutter mir jemand vermitteln kann, der 500€ zahlen würde für eine "vereins"-homepage eines Segelclubs mit 15-20 Mitgliedern, also nix großes. Und ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das viel vor
> 
> ...



Also wenn du dir ne richtige Homepage basteln willst, kriegt man so für 5 € mon. schon ne recht gute. Bieten eigentlich so ziehmlich alle Provider an, der mon. Betrag staffelt sich dann je nach Daten menge und Sicherheit. Die Homepage kannst du dann bei den auf der Seite erstellen, die stellen dir dann Software zur verfügung.

Rein rechtlich denke ich das du in der i-seite vermerkst das für den Inhalt der Segelklub verantwortlich ist, am besten mit Name des Vorsitzenden oder Verantwortlichen des Klubs. 

Wenn du die Seite auch nachher noch verwalten sollst dann lass dir die änderungen immer in Schriftlicher Form geben die du dann abheften kannst. Du handelst ja dann in dem Auftrag und bist in jedemfall raus aus der Sache. Würde aber auf jeden fall offen mit dem Veratworlichen des Klubs sprechen um das im Vorfeld zu klären, sonst kriegste nacher noch ne Urheberrechtsverletzungsklage am Ar... und das wird dann teuer!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 20.02.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach selber machen - Mit diversen Freeware Website-Editoren kein Problem solange man keine eigenen Vorlagen verwenden will brauch man nicht mal HTML Kenntnisse.
> 
> Und das Gute daran ist, dass man den Inhalt selber erweitern kann (News, neue Bilder etc..)
> 
> ...


super, ich mail dem die site zu, dann bin ich die 500€ los - danke!!!   

 


@KainLaVey: hast du mal nen link zu einer "simplen" site, für die du zB 300€ nehmen würdest, weil es nur der metzger von nebenan is...?


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

http://www.modeberatung-rascher.de/

die seite ist nicht von mir, aber vom umfang her + besseres design wäre das so ne 300€ seite.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

KainLaVey am 20.02.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.modeberatung-rascher.de/
> 
> die seite ist nicht von mir, aber vom umfang her + besseres design wäre das so ne 300€ seite.


immer erstaunlich, mit wie wenig aufwand eine site trotzdem professionell wirken kann: 4 rechtecke in versch. farben, passende schriftart - fertig... 

o.k, die site, die ich machen soll, wird wohl ein wenig umfangreicher, so mit segeltörn-terminen, news, vielen fotos von schiffen, ca. 5-6 unterseiten usw.


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

ein impreesum sollte so aussehen:

Impressum
firmen/clubname
name des vorsitzenden/verantwortlichen
Staße
plz, ort
telnummer

Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer gemäß § 27 a Umsatzsteuergesetz: nummer ... (nur nötig wenn auf der seite was verkauft wird, dienstleistung angeboten wird etc)

Inhaltlich Verantwortlicher gemäß § 10 Absatz 3 MDStV:
Oliver Schwarz (Anschrift wie oben)

Haftungshinweis: Trotz sorgfältiger inhaltlicher Kontrolle übernehmen wir keine Haftung für die Inhalte externer Links. Für den Inhalt der verlinkten Seiten sind ausschließlich deren Betreiber verantwortlich.


----------



## skicu (20. Februar 2008)

Webdesigner sind die Schlampen der Informatik EDV.


----------



## SuicideVampire (20. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 20.02.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde nur so "Webdsign: wir entwicklen ihren Konzepte für ihre coorporate-Ziele bezüglich Ihrer kundenorientierten Marketingziele"-Fimen, die 1500€ nehmen... Was aber würde ne "simple" Website kosten, ohne Java, ohne Gästebuch,ohne Spielereien, aber durchaus mit Fotos und mit ansprechendem Layout...?
> 
> Die Frage stelle ich, da meine Mutter mir jemand vermitteln kann, der 500€ zahlen würde für eine "vereins"-homepage eines Segelclubs mit 15-20 Mitgliedern, also nix großes. Und ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das viel vor
> 
> ...



Meine Freundin verlangt für sowas ca. 300€ alles inklusive. Hat zumindest die Homepage einer Anwaltskanzlei für den Preis gebaut. 
Dafür bekomms Du dann aber auch eine bugfreie Website in streng standardkonformem XHTML.
Aber die macht das auch nicht hauptberuflich.


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

achja: was auch ganz entscheiden ist die "machart" der seite. Eine Seite die programiertechnisch aus tabellen entsteht ist veratltet. Kompleet mit css wäre sie barierefrei und aktuel. Die Seite sieht also bei beiden versionen gleich aus. Nur der "code" ist anders. Was für suchmaschienen z.b. wichtig ist. Seiten die auf tabellencode basieren haben bei google und co weniger gewichtung als barierefreie css seiten.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Februar 2008)

KainLaVey am 20.02.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.modeberatung-rascher.de/
> 
> die seite ist nicht von mir, aber vom umfang her + besseres design wäre das so ne 300€ seite.




Das soll 300€ wert sein, man du kriegst die Tür nicht zu. Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die für sowas mehrer Semester Studieren müssen.  

Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist doch nun wirklich nicht nötig das man dafür ein Studierten bemühen muß. So eine Seite habe ich in meinen Vorlagen in diversen kleinen Programmen, die ich dann nur noch beschriften muß so etwas kriegste als Ahnungsloser in 15 min. hin.

Ich will dich jetzt echt nicht runtermachen, aber ich habe jetzt echt was total anderes erwartet!

also dafür würde ich keine 50€ geschweigeden 300€ bezahlen. Da würde ich mir lieber ein anständiges Programm zum selbermachen Kaufen, dann kannst de noch ein paar i-Seiten erstellen um natürlich anderen Leuten ein Gefallen zu tun


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

1. ist die seite nicht von mir
2. ging es bei dem beispiel um den umfang -> inhalt!
3. habe ich geschrieben das der umfang + BESSERES DESIGN die 300€ wert ist!

Bei Seiten die keine dynamischen sachen haben (cms, gästebücher) oder großartige falshanimationen entscheidet ja eher das Design als die programierung wieviel ne seite kostet.

Bei Seiten die newsletter, datenbanken, cms und so weiter haben (z.b. http://www.theblacksheep.de (die seite ist vom design zu 100% von mir und von der programierung zum teil, habe ich zur Zeit meines Prakikums bei schwarzdesign.de gemacht) ist der prorgamieraufwand wesentlich höher was sich dann natürlich auch auf den Preis ausschläg.


----------



## Gunter (20. Februar 2008)

Maschine311 am 20.02.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist doch nun wirklich nicht nötig das man dafür ein Studierten bemühen muß. So eine Seite habe ich in meinen Vorlagen in diversen kleinen Programmen, die ich dann nur noch beschriften muß so etwas kriegste als Ahnungsloser in 15 min. hin.


du vielleicht schon - aber die werte dame von der modeberatung sicher nicht. die ist froh wenn das anständig aussieht und sie sich nicht drum kümmern muss, das ist ihr schon 300€ wert. und nicht jeder hat nen "computerspezi" im näheren bekanntenkreis, dem man so etwas zutraut.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Februar 2008)

Für so eine Vereinsseite sollten Studenten oder Schüler (z.b. ich) 200-300 Euro nehmen, je  nach dem wieviel es dann schlussendes wird.
btw: ich hab die nächsten 3 wochen zeit


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

blöde frage: ich nutze net objects fusion. woran erkenne ich denn, ob "meine" site auf tabellen beruht oder nicht...?


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

das problem an "fertigbaukastensystemen" ist vorallem der code. Barierefreie Webseiten die auf jedem Browser gleich aussehn (was nur gute css künstler hinbekommen) sind damit nicht machbar!


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 20.02.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> blöde frage: ich nutze net objects fusion. woran erkenne ich denn, ob "meine" site auf tabellen beruht oder nicht...?



am qullcode ...


also ganz simple:

wenn im queelcode tags wie <table> <td> <tr> vorkommen kannst du davon ausgehen das es eine tabellenseite ist. Wenn da aber z.b. <div> <span> und sowas vorkommt wird die seite sehr wahrscheinlich mit css formatiert was suchmaschienen und "blinde die sich die seite vorlesen lassen vom computer" toll finden.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn du in firefox beim quellcode anschauen nur ein frameset siehst, dann nicht. 
bei einem frameset hast du bei der rechten maustaste noch die möglichkeit den quelltext für einen frame im speziellen aufzurufen.

wenn du beim allgemeinsten quellcodeaufrufen (ansicht => quellcode) den code mal anschaust, und er länger als 10-20 zeilen ist, sind die chancen gut das es kein frameset ist. analysier den code halt mal und such mit strg + f mal nach frame.


----------



## skicu (20. Februar 2008)

klausbyte am 20.02.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du in firefox beim quellcode anschauen nur ein frameset siehst, dann nicht.
> bei einem frameset hast du bei der rechten maustaste noch die möglichkeit den quelltext für einen frame im speziellen aufzurufen.
> 
> wenn du beim allgemeinsten quellcodeaufrufen (ansicht => quellcode) den code mal anschaust, und er länger als 10-20 zeilen ist, sind die chancen gut das es kein frameset ist. analysier den code halt mal und such mit strg + f mal nach frame.


Wer redet von Frames?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

KainLaVey am 20.02.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.02.2008 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, o.k, sind wohl tables. aber is denn so tragisch? blinde werden wohl eher selten die page eines segel.hobby-vereins besuchen...


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Februar 2008)

Gunter am 20.02.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Maschine311 am 20.02.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne mir ging es mehr um das P/L verhältnis. Eine Fima/Selbstständige brauchen eh Werbungskosten zum Abschreiben,
Aber für vereine, die auch " angeblich nie Geld haben!?! Ist ja dann nicht beruflich, sondern eher Freizeit/Privat.

Habe auch gerade erst angefangen und bin dabei einige Programme zu testen, die mir hier empfohlen wurden, aber so eine Seite habe ich auch schon hingekriegt. Ist zwar ein wenig fummelarbeit aber geht.

Mir will aber doch nicht einer erklären das so eine Seite für ein Webdesgner, länger als 10 min. dauert, oder?


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

naja ... für nen segelverein ist es nicht wirklich tragisch ... es sei denn er will unbedingt im internet bei suchmaschienen gefunden werden. Barierefreie Seiten werden halt als "besser" eingestuft.

Also wenn dir jemand ein webdesign mit tabels verkaufen will wird es sich kaum um einen profi handeln ... aber wie gesagt, bei so "kleinen" sachen ist das wohl auch egal.


----------



## KainLaVey (20. Februar 2008)

Maschine311 am 20.02.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 20.02.2008 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Seite selbst hat wahrscheinlich nicht wirlich lange gedauert. Aber was unterschätzt wird: Texte einfügen, Bilder zurechschneiden, Schriftgrößen für alle Browser anpassen (schau dir mal ne page auf nem pc mit ie, firefox und opera an und dann noch mal auf nem mac mit den selben browsern. Du wirst feststellen das sie oft überall anders aussieht. Dazu kommt auch die "Vorarbeit", das "briefung" mit dem kunden: Was will der kunde, was will er nicht. Je nach dem noch rechere, wie andere webseiten aufgebaut sind die sich mit dem selben thema aus einander setzen und so weiter... 

Um so ne homepage herum passiert (bei profis jedenfals) ne ganze menge mehr als ein paar farbiege vierecke zusammenklatschen, text rein, fertig ...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

KainLaVey am 20.02.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt auch die "Vorarbeit", das "briefung" mit dem kunden: Was will der kunde, was will er nicht. Je nach dem noch rechere, wie andere webseiten aufgebaut sind die sich mit dem selben thema aus einander setzen und so weiter...
> 
> Um so ne homepage herum passiert (bei profis jedenfals) ne ganze menge mehr als ein paar farbiege vierecke zusammenklatschen, text rein, fertig ...


 eben, es sieht simpel aus, aber allein die farbwahl: da hab ich schon genug technisch gesehen super seiten gesehen, bei denen es aber dann farblich nicht passt. diese mode-seite aber ist schlicht, die farben passen, es sieht layoutmäßig professionell aus, könnt auch ne werbeanzeige in ner zeitung sein. wenn man die site schon als zeichnung inkl. farben vorliegen hat, dann dauert das erstellen natürlich nicht mehr so lang


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Februar 2008)

> Die Seite selbst hat wahrscheinlich nicht wirlich lange gedauert. Aber was unterschätzt wird: Texte einfügen, Bilder zurechschneiden, Schriftgrößen für alle Browser anpassen (schau dir mal ne page auf nem pc mit ie, firefox und opera an und dann noch mal auf nem mac mit den selben browsern. Du wirst feststellen das sie oft überall anders aussieht. Dazu kommt auch die "Vorarbeit", das "briefung" mit dem kunden: Was will der kunde, was will er nicht. Je nach dem noch rechere, wie andere webseiten aufgebaut sind die sich mit dem selben thema aus einander setzen und so weiter...
> 
> Um so ne homepage herum passiert (bei profis jedenfals) ne ganze menge mehr als ein paar farbiege vierecke zusammenklatschen, text rein, fertig ...



Ja klar das kann ich dann natürlich nachvollziehen, wenn so Firmen kommen wie BMW mit Hunderten von Fahrzeugmodellen und hasse nicht gesehen, finde ich eher 5000€ recht günstig, aber so eine 08/15 Seite bedarf es ja nicht den Aufwand und solche Kunden denke ich haben auch eigentlich nicht die absicht 30 Sitzungen abzuhalten um das design zu besprechen. 

Na ja euer Berufstand wird ja wohl auch in der Lage sein solche Seiten wie PCGH zu erstellen, mit Newsletter, tausende Links, Bilder u.s.w. und für sowas werde ich noch Jahre üben müssen, aber das Intressiert mich und werde mich da so langsam reinarbeiten, hoffe ich kriege auch mal eine eigene etwas größere Seite für mich hin!

Habe gottseidank einen Kollegen der unsere Clan-Seite erstellt hat mit Forum und Gästebuch und ne menge mehr. Den brauche ich dann nur mit Bier bestechen, obwohl bei seinem Konsum werde ich da wohl auch 300€ los.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Februar 2008)

skicu am 20.02.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 20.02.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm .. Herbboy?


----------



## skicu (20. Februar 2008)

klausbyte am 20.02.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm .. Herbboy?


Nö, hat er nicht.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Februar 2008)

skicu am 20.02.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 20.02.2008 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch hat er. 


> blöde frage: ich nutze net objects fusion. woran erkenne ich denn, ob "meine" site auf tabellen beruht oder nicht...?


Und wenn sie nicht auf Frames basiert, dann basiert sie auf Tabellen. Zumindest in Netobjects Fusion


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2008)

Maschine311 am 20.02.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar das kann ich dann natürlich nachvollziehen, wenn so Firmen kommen wie BMW mit Hunderten von Fahrzeugmodellen und hasse nicht gesehen, finde ich eher 5000€ recht günstig, aber so eine 08/15 Seite bedarf es ja nicht den Aufwand und solche Kunden denke ich haben auch eigentlich nicht die absicht 30 Sitzungen abzuhalten um das design zu besprechen.


 naja, also, ich hab ne site für einen kumpel erstellt, der ne kanzlei hat. wir haben das so gemacht, dass ich was erstellt hab und er das dann immer, wenn er mal in der gegend war, angeschaut hat, änderungswünsche usw. gesagt hat. "professionell" mit terminen und treffs wären dafür sicher 15 termine nötig gewesen, um immer wieder mal zu schauen, ob es ihm nun so passt oder nicht. die site an sich ist aber sehr simpel, ich hab im grunde nur aus spaß an der freud noch eigene buttons und "balken" als begrenzung der menüs usw. mit nem grafiktool "gemalt", das waren auch noch mal ein paar stunden experimentieren, ausprobieren, ihm vorführen usw.  - wenn ich wirklich nen stundenlohn eines profis genommen hätte, dann wären das locker 800-1000€ geworden.  

klar: wenn ich von anfang an eine feste idee gehabt hätte und diese idee dann bei der erstpräsentation sofort angenommen worden wäre, dann hätte die umsetzung nur 2-3 stunden + einmal anrechung anfahrt gedauert.


----------



## skicu (20. Februar 2008)

klausbyte am 20.02.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sie nicht auf Frames basiert, dann basiert sie auf Tabellen. Zumindest in Netobjects Fusion


Woher soll ich oder Herb das wissen?


----------



## klausbyte (20. Februar 2008)

skicu am 20.02.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 20.02.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus dem Kontext.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 20.02.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Maschine311 am 20.02.2008 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ok, ich höre willig zu!
Trotzdem wäre mir die einfach gestrickte seit da oben, Privat keine 300€ wert. Aus der sicht eines Selbständigen natürlich schon, das ist klar und das ein Webdesigner davon auch leben muß und bei auch ein paar Stunden Arbeit nach abzug der Steuer noch soviel überbleiben muß, das man satt wird ist auch klar.
 

Naja was solls, ich brauche ja nicht überlegen ob ich ein Webdesigner beauftrage, ich habe nämlich garkeine 300€


----------



## KainLaVey (21. Februar 2008)

lol  dann is das ja geklärt


----------



## Ricco2001 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe für einen Kumpel (er ist DJ) eine Seite programmiert und so um die 100€  genommen. Bin allerdings auch nicht im Webdesign ausgebildet (selbst angeeignet..) und hab daher bestimmt mehr als 10Stunden Arbeit mit Designvorschlägen, Absprachen und der letztendlichen Programmierung der Seite verbracht.
Dazu noch ein Tipp: Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, geht man vorher mal zum Amt und lässt sich ne Steuernummer geben, dann kann man auch ne Rechnung schreiben, was gerade bei nem Verein immer ganz hilfreich ist. Und alles andere ist doch auch irgendwie Schwarzarbeit, oder nicht?


----------



## KainLaVey (21. Februar 2008)

rein rechtlich gesehn ist das schwarzarbeit, das is richtig


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

KainLaVey am 21.02.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> rein rechtlich gesehn ist das schwarzarbeit, das is richtig




also, es sind selbstsändige tätigkeiten unter einem gewissen jahreseinkommen doch nicht gewerbeschein/steuerpflichtig, oder? ich hab mal ne weile nebenbei unregelmäßig als autor gearbeitet, über das jahr gesehen ca. 8000DM verdient, und ich hab auch rechnungen geschrieben, die der auftraggeber auch geltend machen konnte, ohne steuernummer&co. der auftraggeber hatte dann mal 2 jahre danach ne steuerprüfung, bei der meine rechnungen dann gefunden wurden. das finanzamt hat dann meinen vater angeschreiben, warum er diese einnahmen nicht versteuert hat. mein vater hat nämlich den gleichen vornamen wie ich   wir haben dann erläutert, dass ich der war, der das geld verdient hat. danach war die sache gegessen, da war nix wegen steuernummer oder so.


also, natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass man nicht nen hauptjob hat - da wäre natürlich jeder nebenverdienst auch steuerpflichtig. die steuerfreie gesamteinkommensgrenze pro jahr war damals irgendwas um die 13.000 DM, jetzt sind es glaub ich 7000€ oder so.


----------

